# If you have been successful with IVF/ICSI are the odds more in your favour?



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,  I have been googling and interrogating the net but cant seem to find any statistics on this - does anyone know if you have had a successful IVF (in our case ICSI) if you are more likely to have a positive experience again.....or does it simply return to the normal statistics of 30ish %??  About to try for a sibling but would like to know if odds any better.......


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was told when I had my 2nd second fresh cycle of ICSI, that because I had a successful pregnancy from fertility treatment, my odds went up.  It worked and I now have a 2nd son.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Diamonds,
I think it does help- in the 3 years between treatments my fertility had dropped significantly (FSH from 10 to over 14) and my AFC was down to 2/3. (we have male factor too). I remember quite clearly the consultant saying that the only thing we have in our favour was our previous success. So it must have some bearing- and it worked for us (even given odds of less than 5%). I think your body somehow knows how to be pregnant, if that makes sense. 
It's hard as you think, well it worked before so it can work again, but you also think well I was so lucky before I won't be again!! 
Best of luck with your cycle.
Love Fizzybee


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks Fizzybee and Staceysm for your replies, feeling positive ......just hoping we can be lucky twice as already feel very blessed!


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it must or certainly a good sign as they can adapt your meds and treatment from previous results.  I consider myself extremely lucky I had a 3rd attempt after finding success with our 2nd attempt and it worked 1st time!!!!  Good luck


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Just to echo what others have said,  you've got a proven track record of having a successful pregnancy,  which MUST swing the odds in your favour.  Unfortunately,  there are lots of ladies of there who get plenty of BFPs, but heartbreakingly lose them time and time again for various reasons.  Your body is capable of being pregnant,  and your tx plan worked last time,  taking a lot of the guess work out for the consultant. 

We had successful pregnancy on first tx, and I've now just got a second BFP on our second tx      Remember,  the odds might still be 30%, but that doesn't mean 2 out of 3 of your tx will fail.

Good luck,  I hope you get your second BFP like us. We too feel totally blessed with our DS, and were hesitant to tempt fate in case it didn't work (we'd never had a BFN). I can't tell you how glad i am that we went for it again.  I'm so much more excited this time round,  and haven't felt anywhere near as nervous so I've been enjoying it a lot more  xxxxx


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks rubyroo and eggplant. Feeling very positive now going forward! Congratulations to you both on your BFPs....how exciting for you both xxx


----------

